

Ask HN: Mandatory Code Reviews for your growing company - kelukelugames

1) How do you know when it&#x27;s time to switch to mandatory code reviews?<p>2) How do you persuade people to switch?
======
josephschmoe
It was pretty easy for us. We just use Jira/Crucible. I don't think I've ever
had to convince anyone they're necessary.

